# Application dates



## brisebois109 (21 Nov 2006)

I was just wondering what if anyone knows the application date deadline for ROTP applicants.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Nov 2006)

Kristin Brisebois said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what if anyone knows the application date deadline for ROTP applicants.



Contact your local CFRC/D for the most up-to-date information.


----------



## stefwills (7 Nov 2007)

I went by the CFRC in Ottawa today, the recruiter told me not to hand in my application until early January, because my college marks are not available until mid December. I was wondering if this is going to affect my status, i.e Is there a chance that my program will fill up before then, or will I still be in equal standing? I am worried that they will find a enough good candidates before then, and by the time I get my marks in, it will be too late...


----------



## Shamrock (7 Nov 2007)

Merit boards won't sit until after the deadline, not before.


----------



## PrairieBoy (11 Dec 2009)

So, I would like to attend RMC through the ROTP program, and I know the deadline is January 15th for admittance to the 2010-2011 term. However, I've been told by many people to get my application forms in by December 1st. Unfortunately, due to some turmoil in my personal life that was beyond my control, I was unable to do so until December 7th. My question is: Was my application too late? Are all the 250 spots for RMC cadets filled? And if so, will RMC consider my application one for the 2011-2010 school term?


----------



## PrairieBoy (12 Dec 2009)

Oh, no, I didn't think they took the first 250 people. But when so many people want to go RMC, I had understood that earlier was generally better. 

Also, I applied as a junior applicant, to go to RMC St. Jean first, since I have rather subpar French speaking abilities, as well as some other areas in which I'd like to improve before going to RMC proper. Can I ask if this will affect my chances in anyway? I mean, I'm rather ashamed to say I only have a 69% in Math, so will they still reject me based on a low math score, or will they look at my other grades (which are mostly 80s and 90s), and my volunteering and extracurriculars, and say "This guy seems fit for St. Jean"?


----------



## mrmat29 (12 Dec 2009)

Your application was not late just make sure you finish your interview and medical before the deadline. Also, your marks should be fine and since you've got volunteering and extracurricular activities you are that much more competitive. I've read on these forums of a guy with a 70% average being accepted at St. Jean as a junior which goes to prove that it's not all about marks.

Good luck!


----------



## Jourdan (12 Dec 2009)

They look at your math and science marks from grades 10, 11, and 12, then take the average of those marks. mrmat29 is right,  I know a girl who got in with a low seventies average because she rocked her interview.  
And your not too late in handing in your application, you just need to make sure that it is in before January 15th or they won't consider you at all.


----------



## PrairieBoy (12 Dec 2009)

That's not too good, my math marks have never been very good. Oh well, I have plenty of extracurriculars, volunteering, and other good marks. So, all I can do is hope for the best, since all my forms are already in. 

EDIT: Additional question: What sort of things would one study for the aptitude test? I took the practice test they give you at the recruiting centre, and I ace'd the language skills and spatial awareness sections. I made some stupid little mistakes on the problem solving section, mostly just overthinking things, not seeing the simple solutions (which were more often right).


----------



## mrmat29 (14 Dec 2009)

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> That's not too good, my math marks have never been very good. Oh well, I have plenty of extracurriculars, volunteering, and other good marks. So, all I can do is hope for the best, since all my forms are already in.
> 
> EDIT: Additional question: What sort of things would one study for the aptitude test? I took the practice test they give you at the recruiting centre, and I ace'd the language skills and spatial awareness sections. I made some stupid little mistakes on the problem solving section, mostly just overthinking things, not seeing the simple solutions (which were more often right).



You're not allowed to discuss specifics about the aptitude test after doing it, but i will tell you the following (from my own experience two months ago):

[list type=decimal]
[*]The test is MUCH more difficult than the practice test
[*]Time is of the essence, so make sure you manage your time well (ie. don't spend half your time on any one question)
[*]Mental math is crucial in order to quickly solve the math/problem solving questions
[/list]

Other than that, be prepared, confident and don't over think the solutions.

Good luck.


----------



## Lumber (14 Dec 2009)

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Also, I applied as a junior applicant, to go to RMC St. Jean first, since I have rather subpar French speaking abilities,



You don't need to have superior French speaking abilities to go to RMC. Many of my fellow cadets (who did not go to prep year at St. Jean) came to RMC with absolutely no prior French speaking ability. None.


----------



## PrairieBoy (14 Dec 2009)

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> You're not allowed to discuss specifics about the aptitude test after doing it, but i will tell you the following (from my own experience two months ago):
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]The test is MUCH more difficult than the practice test
> ...





Mental Math, eh? Just my luck, the thing I've always been worst at in math class. Oh well, I expected the practice test to be much more difficult, so as long as I don't overthink the answers like I did on the problem solving section of the practice test, I should be fine. Thank you for the advice! Much appreciated.

As for French, I stopped taking it in Grade 8, so St. Jean would be greatly beneficial, I think.

Oh dear... I was just looking through my personal files, and I found a document that the recruiter gave me, titled "Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP): A Resume of Pertinent Military Regulations and Terms of Service" Now, I have read this document, and it seemed to me to be information about the program I was applying for. Until I noticed that the bottom had spaces for my initials, the date, and the signature of a witnessing officer. Was this supposed to be submitted with my other forms?The recruiter made no mention of it when I submitted all my other forms, and he looked through them all too, but said everything was in order.


----------



## ganman (25 Nov 2010)

Hi, i was wondering if somebody could tell me some dates of when my rotp application has to been given in to get accepted this year. And the part on the application of reasons you want to attend rmc is there a minimum length in words 

Thanks


----------



## runormal (14 Dec 2010)

ganman said:
			
		

> Hi, i was wondering if somebody could tell me some dates of when my rotp application has to been given in to get accepted this year. And the part on the application of reasons you want to attend rmc is there a minimum length in words
> 
> Thanks



There is no set limit. But they give you 2 pages. So I imagine they want 2 pages at a Maximum, but more then 1. But if you go over 2 pages and have something worthwhile to say then go for it.

The actual application has to be handed in sometime Early January. I'd contact your local CFRC as soon as possible as the recruiters will be going on Christmas Break very soon.

After you apply all the steps in the application (CFAT, Medical, Interview, Back Check) Has to be done and processed in March.

But your best bet is to Contact your local CFRC


----------



## Bowen (9 Jan 2011)

I believe the applications going through CFRC in New Westminster, BC are due by January 14th.


----------

